
Use of Samples for Artistic Purposes May Justify an Interference with Copyrights - Tomte
http://www.bundesverfassungsgericht.de/SharedDocs/Pressemitteilungen/EN/2016/bvg16-029.html
======
Tomte
The highly renowned electro band Kraftwerk has sued a well-known German rap
artist for using two seconds of their music.

The case had already reached the Federal Court (our highest court in civil
matters) twice and has now been remanded back to the Federal Court.

